# 8weeks of 200mg tren n 400mg test enuff to grow?!



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

starting my cycle today...was originally gonna run for 10weeks trentest300 (200mg test cyp, 100mg tren e) at 2ml per week, but will 8 weeks be okay?

I also have 4 amps of test e 250mg/ml left...would i be okay adding one amp these with the tritest for the last 4weeks on course?

Also may raise the trentest to 3ml for last 3weeks on course? so 600test cyp, 300mg tren... (this will be more than enough without the extra 250mg test e i have so wont inc that too)

Ive never ran tren before just test, this is my 2nd cycle...

im also running dbol for first few weeks...

Any extra last min help wiv diet to get most of trentest would be helpful guys...

Gonna start a blog today uploading fotos and progress...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

As long as you eat and train properly, sure, that'll be a nice cycle (600mg test 300mg tren). As for dieting, use fitday.com to calculate your cals/macros/progress etc, you want loads of protein, moderate carbs and healthy fats. ie - 400p 250c 50f = 1600+1000+450=3050 < just an example, work your own macro needs out properly.

What are else you taking for the cycle?


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

My mate is in a similar situation, first time using tren, he's got a similar 200mg test, 100mg tren e blend

He's debating either:

10 weeks: 200mg Tren E, 400mg Test E

or

8 weeks: 250mg Tren E, 500mg Test E

both followed by another 2 weeks of 500mg test.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol just a surplus of 200-500 calories is enough to grow.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Fat said:


> Lol just a surplus of 200-500 calories is enough to grow.


True, but a bigger surplus and more gear is enough to grow a lot more, nom sayin'?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Interested to see what sides you get on the tren...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Interested to see what sides you get on the tren...


 i dont get any dont listen to what most people say alot of it is internet crap


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> i dont get any dont listen to what most people say alot of it is internet crap


Really? Hmmm. If/when I try tren Id rather do tren e


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vibora said:


> True, but a bigger surplus and more gear is enough to grow a lot more, nom sayin'?


or more fat to gain as more surplus = more calories possibly stored as fat.....

as it has been mentioned as long as you have the clean calories to grow then you will no matter the amount of gear you use, this is 75mg more than i used last year in my first of the 2 cycles i did and mine was 8 weeks and i gained 10 solid pounds from a Test/Tren cycle no reason why you cant


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Really? Hmmm. If/when I try tren Id rather do tren e


i only use tren e i gett a little sweaty sometimes and a bit out of breath thats all used between 300-400 pw with test @ 700mg pw


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> i dont get any dont listen to what most people say alot of it is internet crap


the only one i get is about only 2 hours solid sleep a night. horrible


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

this was with test A 60mg ED


----------

